# no ID multifloral paph



## Denver (Feb 13, 2014)

I recently received this as a gift but it has no ID and the place it was purchased never has a clue what they have. Anyone have any ideas what it might be or what might be in it's background?
I'm not the best photographer, but I have a friend who is and might be by this weekend so I might be able to post some better pictures later this weekend.
Thanks in advance for any ideas/input.
For reference, the petals are about 4.5" long.


----------



## emydura (Feb 14, 2014)

I think it is a straight phillipinense and a nice one at that. Lucky you. The petals don't twist much in that clone.


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 14, 2014)

Agree


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2014)

Paph. philippinense


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2014)

That was my first thought, also.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 16, 2014)

My only reservation that it is straight phili is the pouch. It certainly has a lot of phili in it if not straight phili.


----------



## polyantha (Feb 18, 2014)

It is a philippinense. I have seen some philis in the past with some red on the pouch and a little bit green at the base of the petals. It is a very special plant you have since it or its parents are from a special colony (I don't know the exact location tough. Perhaps someone knows..) We don't see that very often.


----------



## Denver (Feb 18, 2014)

thanks for everyone's input. Seems like I received a very nice gift indeed!


----------

